# Review of Voices of Rapture by Soundiron



## donbodin (May 3, 2017)

Despite a few inconsistencies in timbre and a learning curve for the phrase step sequencer, Voices of Rapture’s foundation of operatic vocals really soars. The collection has a lot to offer with the multi-sampled true-legato instruments offering marvelous realism, a vast collection of latin and french phrases and sound designed ambiances and textures, all created from the top-tier sample set.

Full written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2pI81y8



Voices of Rapture Kontakt Player sells for $249 from Soundiron


----------

